# Microsoft does it again!



## ksv (May 8, 2005)

Microsoft likes to use Macs in their ads, this time for an anti-spyware app 
It's a titanium PowerBook G4 with an, uhm, all white screen:

http://www.microsoft.com/
http://i.microsoft.com/h/en-us/i/antispyware_4_10.jpg


----------



## applewhore (May 8, 2005)

nice one!


----------



## riccbhard (May 9, 2005)

Really shows that they are even too scared to use their own crappy products in their ads.


----------



## JetwingX (May 9, 2005)

um... if i am not mistaken, MS makes software. not computers. (and all they are really showing is the computer :-\

but what ever. macs make for better photo ops


----------



## ksv (May 9, 2005)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> um... if i am not mistaken, MS makes software. not computers. (and all they are really showing is the computer :-\
> 
> but what ever. macs make for better photo ops



I really wouldn't want an anti-spyware app from *Microsoft* on my Mac though.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 9, 2005)

have you heard about it? it's a wonderful concept - they're gonna make people pay for as soon as everyones got it... CASH COW! make people pay _again_ for a shoddy product.....


----------



## MBHockey (May 9, 2005)

where is that pic on the main spyware beta page?

I can't seem to find it...i'd like to directly link to that...i think otherwise people would think it's photoshopped


----------



## ksv (Jul 2, 2005)

It's back on the front page  http://www.microsoft.com/


----------



## applewhore (Jul 2, 2005)

I think it's a wonderful marketing opportunity for Apple.

"Microsoft recommends that, in order to avoid spyware on your computer, you....

GET  A MAC!!!"

Too funny...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2005)

rotlf


----------



## Pengu (Jul 4, 2005)

well intel's new CEO already said that when he took over. now he can be right, but not hurt sales!


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 4, 2005)

Pengu said:
			
		

> well intel's new CEO already said that when he took over. now he can be right, but not hurt sales!


Wouldn't it be great if Intel publicly announced they were going to use Intel based Apple hardware for internal use at some point.


----------

